#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 無法消除提醒

## 幻魂血牙

按了許許多多次的標記已讀~
依然消除不了提醒

請雪麒幫忙看看喔>W<
感謝~

----------


## 雪麒

已經了解，感謝報告～

這個是偶爾會Bug，現在應該已經解決，請試試現在是否可以標記已讀～

----------

